
Show HN: Redditplaylists.com - lawlorino
http://www.redditplaylists.com/
======
lawlorino
I created a scraper that compiles Spotify playlists for the most popular music
subreddits, using the top weekly track submissions (basically any links to
Spotify, Soundcloud or Youtube using $ARTIST - $TRACK in the title). The
Spotify API is then used to search for the track and if found, adding it to a
playlist. This runs once weekly and updates the same playlists, so if you're
following one it won't be removed.

Github link to the scraper:
[https://github.com/jameslawlor/reddit2spotifybot](https://github.com/jameslawlor/reddit2spotifybot)

Happy to hear any comments and feedback!

~~~
leksak
Started using and sharing. Cheers

For your code you might want to check out
[https://github.com/Delgan/loguru](https://github.com/Delgan/loguru) for
logging rather than print statements.

What is the meaning of try/except 1 here
[https://github.com/jameslawlor/reddit2spotifybot/blob/master...](https://github.com/jameslawlor/reddit2spotifybot/blob/master/find_subreddits.py)
(line 24)?

